# Savinelli Pipes @ JR Cigars



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I received the Luxurious JRCigars Catalog yesterday and I was a little surprised to see them offering *Savinelli *Freehand Pipes for......
*JR PRICE: $89.95
MSRP: $190.00*

Here is Lew Rothman's story:



> I'll bet I haven't put a pipe offer in our catalogue in a quarter of a century.... but we do sell them. One of the best-made pipes anywhere come from Savinelli of Italy. Since we already sell Savinelli cigars, whose main office just happens to be right near us in North Carolina, I speak with the owner every now and then. Just like most of our customers, he was surprised to find out that we even sell pipes! I asked if he had any closeouts we could buy at a price, and he said that Savinelli was discontinuing a line of Freehand Pipes that regularly sell for $100.00. I told him that I didn't really think we were the right place for pipes that expensive, but I would take a chance on this stuff if I could buy the whole lot at a price where I could sell them for $89.95 and still make 10 bucks a pipe.
> 
> The pictures here show what the pipes look like, but bear in mind that no two freehand pipes look exactly the same (that's why they're called "freehand"). If you're a pipe smoker, and I know a lot of you are because we sell more pipe tobacco than anyone on the planet, this is a great opportunity to score a very fine quality, smoking pipe for half the normal price.
> 
> *Note: *No two freehand pipes look exactly the same (that's why they're called "freehand"). The pipe pictured is only an example. The style, color, shape, etc. of each pipe will vary.


*Here is the current link
*


----------



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, I might have to get one of those. JR's is pretty close and I just lost my best pipe.


----------



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

One question, though. Why do they say it's a $190 value if its normally sold for $100?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Savinelli makes very good pipes. You could get it cheaper but not by much. Looks to be a good deal on the surface.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Some Dark Holler said:


> One question, though. Why do they say it's a $190 value if its normally sold for $100?


I tried to figure that one out as well, a real head scratcher. The only thing I could think of was that the $100 referred to the wholesale price. On the other hand it could be just a slip of the tongue which is unlikely. If I had it in my budget I would take a chance, I don't have a Savinelli.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

It looks really nice and right up my alley as far as style. I have also been meaning to pick up a Savinelli. I was going to just get one of those naturals from Frenchy, but I may now be leaning towards this one.

Edit: Not sure why I didn't see freehand part before. Not sure if I can buy a pipe sight unseen for $90.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know it's freehand, but is that the only one they have (or type or whatever?). I didn't see any links to others.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I know it's freehand, but is that the only one they have (or type or whatever?). I didn't see any links to others.


Apparently. It was more of a curiosity to find it in the JR Catalog, a cultural landmark if you will to see a pipe being advertised in such a way to so many people. The last JR Catalog listed some of their pipe tobacco in the back.

JR has many products that they do not list one their web site or in their catalog, so if you are really curious you can give them a call.

Here is what they are saying in the catalog;



> These are freehand pipes, *we'll pick* the style, color, shape, etc.


So it's a real roll of the dice.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Shake, shake, C'mon 7's...


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Apparently. It was more of a curiosity to find it in the JR Catalog, a cultural landmark if you will to see a pipe being advertised in such a way to so many people. The last JR Catalog listed some of their pipe tobacco in the back.
> 
> JR has many products that they do not list one their web site or in their catalog, so if you are really curious you can give them a call.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, not gonna go that route then if I can't choose. I'll just go ebay :ss


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I was a little perplexed to see the deal as well, I mean for not even really knowing what kind of pipe you're going to get, 90 bucks isn't even that great of a deal. You can find Savinelli's cheaper online no problem. I'll pass this deal up


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Some Dark Holler said:


> One question, though. Why do they say it's a $190 value if its normally sold for $100?


Because it's JR. Lew is the King of BS, and he has no shame about it.


----------



## jlbst49 (Sep 11, 2005)

A guy at my B&M in Philly bought one of these. A REALLY nice pipe, and he's quite happy with it. Im a noob waiting for my first pipe from Frenchy. I finally got seduced to try a pipe.


----------

